# Heizstab



## leya (31. Aug. 2007)

Hallo liebe Leut,

im Winter will ich einen Heizstab in meinen Teich legen. Kann mir bitte einer sagen wieviel so ein Ding kostet und ob man diesen Stab einfach in das Wasser legt und gut ist?

Dank im Voraus

Leya


----------



## Berndt (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Hi,

je Watt je teurer.

Ins Wasser legen ist richtig, anderes Ende in die Steckdose. Fehlerstromschutzschalter muß aber schon vorhanden sein.

Ich wollte dir eigentlich "vernünftiger" antworten, habe aber die Seite mit der Formel wieviel Wasser mit wieviel Watt in wieviel Stunden um wieviel erwärmt wird und WIE VIEL das kostet nicht gefunden.

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## gethsemane (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Hallo,

ich mache mal ein paar Beispiele,
wenn du genauere Angaben machen könntest, könnte ich wesentlich genaueres 
Ausrechnen und nicht nur Beispiele nennen.

Also hier die Beispiele:


Um 1 kg Wasser um 1°C zu erwärmen sind etwa 4,18 kJ (kiloJoule) nötig.
4,18 kJ sind 4180 Joule. Hast du also einen Teich mit etwa 10m³ Inhalt und willst die Temperatur um 2 Grad Celsius erhöhen, benötigst du etwa 83.600 kJ, also 
83.600.000 Joule. Hast du nun angenommen einen 2000 Watt Heizstab, bzw. 2000 Watt Elektroheizung, liefert diese 2000 Joule pro Sekunde.
Das würde heißen, um die Temperatur zu erreichen wären etwa 41.800 Sekunden nötig, also etwa 11 Stunden. Also 22 kWh, rechnest du jetz mit 0,18 Euro pro kWh, kommst du auf nen Preis von etwa  4,- Euro.

Hier sind jetz aber nicht Wärmeabfuhr durch Wind und Konvektion mit eingerechnet, würde aber auch funktionieren.
Mach mal ein paar genauere Angaben über gewünschte Temp., die Temperatur, die das Wasser hat und die Oberfläche des Teiches, bzw. der Wasseroberfläche und am besten noch die Heizleistung deiner Heizung, etc.


Grüße, Basti


----------



## leya (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Hallo,

uuuppps...hier in diesem Forum werde ich mir wohl schnell mal Genauigkeit angewöhnen. Ist ja unglaublich welche Antworten man bekommt  .

Also mein Teich ist ca. 4x4m und an der tiefsten Stelle nur leider etwas über 80 cm tief. Dieser Bereich ist ca. 1x1 Meter. Dann ein bereich von 1x1 Meter mit ca. 60cm tiefe und ein Bereich von 1x1 Meter ca. 40cm. Ausser die gemessenen 80cm sind auch das nur Schätzwerte. Die einzelnen Bereiche sind nicht steil abfallend.

Liebe Grüße 
Leya


----------



## MikeCharly (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Ich verwende schon seit einigen Jahren einen Heizstab vom ehemaligen Aquarium und hänge ihn, an einem Holzstab befestigt, in den Teich.
Da ich die Leistung um 50 % reduziere, liegt der Stromverbrauch bei rund 25 Watt.
Um den Heizstab bleiben ca. 5 – 10 cm eisfrei


----------



## gethsemane (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Ich denke aber mal, dass er die Temperatur IM Teich etwas nach oben
bekommen will. Nicht einfach nur ein Loch im Eis.

Grüße, Basti


----------



## MikeCharly (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*



			
				gethsemane schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber mal, dass er die Temperatur IM Teich etwas nach oben
> bekommen will. Nicht einfach nur ein Loch im Eis.
> 
> Grüße, Basti



Hi Basti,

was soll das bringen die Temperatur um 1 oder 2° anzuheben?

Oder möchte sie evtl, den Teich so beheizen, daß er im Winter völlig eisfrei bleibt.?

Fragen über Fragen, welche nur Leyla beantworten kann.


----------



## gethsemane (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Eben,

deshalb frage ich danach und 1 bis 2 °Celsius sind schon Temperatur-
anstiege, die schon einen Teich eisfrei machen können. Kommt drauf
an welche Außentemperatur und welche Wassertemperatur.
Eine Wärmepumpe wäre aber wesentlich günstiger als ein Elektromodell,
da die Wärmepumpe wesentlich mehr Wärmeenergie liefern kann, als ein
Elektroheizstab. So liefert ein Elektroheizstab mit 2000 Watt, auch nur diese 2000 Watt. Eine Wärmepumpe entzieht ja ihrer Umgebung ebenfalls noch die Wärme, das funktionert mit der momentanen konventionellen Technik bis -10°C,
so dass aus etwa 600 Watt für den Kompressor, etwa 6 kW an reiner Wärmelsitung vorhanden sein werden.

Grüße, Basti


----------



## leya (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Hallo allerseits,

am besten hole ich mal ein wenig aus:

Durch dieses Forum wurde mir bewusst, dass eine Teichtiefe von 80cm zu niedrig für den Winter, hier in NRW, sein könnte. Ich sage könnte, weil meine Fischies die letzten Jahre ohne Heizung unbeschadet über den Winter gekommen sind.

Des Weiteren wurde mir hier im Forum bewusst, dass es definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen Überleben und Leben gibt und nun will ich meinen Fischies einen bessere Überwinterungsmöglichkeit bieten. Ich habe hier von Heizstäben gelesen und danach einfach mal gefragt welchen man am besten nehmen könnte.

Ergo, ich bin offen für jegliche idee. Es geht nur um diesen Winter, da ich im nächsten Frühjahr den Teich auf jeden Fall tiefer machen werde oder komplett umbauen werde. Das alles hängt von unserer Energie ab, da wir ein Haus haben das insgesamt saniert wird.

Je mehr ich hier "rumhänge" desto mehr befällt mich der Teichvirus:crazy: aber das kennt ihr bestimmt. Am liebsten würde ich unsere Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen und einen riesigen Teich bauen.....also mal sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt. Jetzt will ich erst einmal die kleinen über den Winter bringen...

Gruß
Leya


----------



## MikeCharly (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Hi Leya,

um Dich richtig zu beraten fehlt mir leider das Fachwissen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Fachleute hier im Forum, Dir gute Ratschläge geben werden.
Wie ich  meinen Teich vor dem totalen zufrieren hindere, konntest Du ja lesen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*

Hi Leya

Schau dir mal diese Seite an:  http://www.schego.de/produkte.php?lang=de
In Kombination mit einer Teilabdeckung, ( Luftpolsterfolie oder Styrodurplatten ) in einer Ecke, deines Teiches solltest du nen eisfreien Bereich durchaus halten können. Mit nem 600Watt Heizstab halte ich z.B einen 1600 Ltr. Teich komplett eisfrei. Und glaub mir, hier zwischen Schwarzwald und schwäb. Alp da gibt es sowas wie Winter.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Berndt (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Heizstab*



> Am liebsten würde ich unsere Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen und einen riesigen Teich bauen....




   

Berndt


----------

